# Ice shacks



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a frabill speed shack cub right now and I wanna upgrade to either a frabill predator thermal or a frabill guardian thermal. Anyone shack that you guys prefer and why? I will either pull it out myself or drive out. Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Icehole (Jul 22, 2014)

I recently bought the frabill ambush and love because of the room and the side open doors are great I go fishing with my 2 young boys and there is plenty of room for all of us. Plus with the side doors they are not tripping over all of the fishing gear trying to get out. Fyi it come in either bench style seat or individual seats I have the bench it offers lots of room and acts as a makeshift work bench to lay things out on.


----------



## lakeangler (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a Clam Fish Trap and a Clam Bigfoot XL2000. The past couple seasons I have been using only the Clam Bigfoot XL2000. It simply is easier to use. Lightweight, pops up in under a minute and is warm. For me, it is just more convenient to use a pop up vs hauling around a sled.


----------

